# Springfield, MA Oct 16,17,18



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Anyone else going to Springfield?
> Im going down with some friends and entered Tracer-boy
> Would love to cheer on some GRFrs!


Where would I be able to find more information? I've really been wanting to go watch a show (I've never been!), and Springfield is less than an hour drive. Thanks for any info!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

It will be held at the Eastern States Exposition Grounds
1305 Memorial Ave - W Springfield, MA 01089 
I don't have the details of what time the Goldens will be in the ring...will post when I find out.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmmm...I wonder if Michael would bring me???


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll be there! Two of my Goldens are entered! I'll be there at least one day to watch.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Anyone else going to Springfield?
> Im going down with some friends and entered Tracer-boy
> Would love to cheer on some GRFrs!


Not that weekend, but I entered the Thanksgiving cluster - (which isn't actually thanksgiving this year)...Will you come down to that one too?
E


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> It will be held at the Eastern States Exposition Grounds
> 1305 Memorial Ave - W Springfield, MA 01089
> I don't have the details of what time the Goldens will be in the ring...will post when I find out.


Thank you!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

MurphyTeller said:


> Not that weekend, but I entered the Thanksgiving cluster - (which isn't actually thanksgiving this year)...Will you come down to that one too?
> E


Probably not...Trace is not mature....still goofy....and I am not a handler ..
This particular trip coincides with Tiffany's trip home and gives Trace a chance to get some ring experience...plus gives me a weekend to get away and laugh with friends...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We are going to Obedience in Amherst NH that weekend, but maybe will swing by Springfield to cheer for Tracer and Diva on the way home.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Here is the schedule for Goldens:

Fri. - Ring Four - 11:00am - Mr. P. Levi Marsman
Sat. - Ring One - 1:15 pm - Mrs. Patricia Lanctot
Sun. - Ring Six - 2:15pm - Ms. Bonnie Linnell Clarke


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Here is the schedule for Goldens:
> 
> Fri. - Ring Four - 11:00am - Mr. P. Levi Marsman
> Sat. - Ring One - 1:15 pm - Mrs. Patricia Lanctot
> Sun. - Ring Six - 2:15pm - Ms. Bonnie Linnell Clarke


I'm not sure which day I'm going but I'll cheer on Trace! What class is he entered in? I have an Open dog and Diva will be in for Breed.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

He is entered in Open Dog - Look for the goofy boy with little coat heeheehee....
I'll be looking for your dogs and cheering them on too!
Which boy is going so I can find him?  Who is handling them?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I really appreciated it when you and Tracer came to Topsham, and I am going to try so hard to make this if obedience gets over at a reasonable time in NH. Cheers and best wishes to Tracer and Diva!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> He is entered in Open Dog - Look for the goofy boy with little coat heeheehee....
> I'll be looking for your dogs and cheering them on too!
> Which boy is going so I can find him? Who is handling them?


Casa is going (SunKissed Emerald City) they will both be handled by Diana Mason.


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

I hope you all are going to post some results for those of us who are to far to come watch


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Sawyer4me said:


> I hope you all are going to post some results for those of us who are to far to come watch


I wasn't there today, but my handler called to let me know Casa went Winners Dog for 2 more points and Diva went Best Of Opposite Sex. Results aren't up on InfoDog yet so I'm not sure how Tracer did.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow- Diva! girl, you are the toast of the town. And congratulations Casa!


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

Way to go, hope the rest of the weekend goes just as well if not better!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Any news for Tracer?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I should have gone to MA. It's raining here so we won't be attending the walk. Congrats and I can't wait to hear news of Tracer!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Any new news from Springfield?


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Any new news from Springfield?


Casa went Winners Dog / Best Of Winners on Saturday, and Reserve today. We got there late today and missed the beginning of Open Dogs. Here's a video of Casa today, I think you can see Tracer in the line up. 

Also, a bitch I bred and co-own (Summer) went Winners today for her first point from the 12-18 class! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDSSwNuFYdY


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good news at Sunkissed- you are doing so well. It is fun watching the Youtube vidoe! beautiful doggie. . .


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Phew finally home....drove through blinding snow to get home just before midnight last night  (oh the joys of living in Maine)

Tracer had a wonderful weekend for a boy who just turns 20 months today.

Friday...didn't do anything in the ring other then have a great time......

Saturday he placed second, then went on to reserve winners dog right behind Kara's beautiful boy Casa.......

Sunday the goofball placed third! 

Ive got pictures and video on my camera and hoping they came out...  
Will post later if they did!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow- Nice work Tracer. That is impressive!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Phew finally home....drove through blinding snow to get home just before midnight last night  (oh the joys of living in Maine)
> 
> Tracer had a wonderful weekend for a boy who just turns 20 months today.
> 
> ...


Go Tracer! Will he be back out next weekend in Springfield? 

Can't wait to see the video, and it was very nice to meet you Mary... wish we could have chatted a bit longer! I was in shock that Summer got Winners, then had to go see my Diva, miss her!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats! Is there something going on in Springfield next weekend? Maybe I can plan on going. If you have a link please post it!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds like a great weekend! congrats. to Tracer and to the Sunkissed kids!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

There is a much larger show in November - The 'Thanksgiving Classic Cluster'
November 19, 20, 21, 22....
There will be Breed, Obedience, Rally, and Agility...(I didn't see agility on Thursday).
Sadly we will only be there in spirit....


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

SunGold said:


> Go Tracer! Will he be back out next weekend in Springfield?
> 
> Can't wait to see the video, and it was very nice to meet you Mary... wish we could have chatted a bit longer! I was in shock that Summer got Winners, then had to go see my Diva, miss her!


I was watching you watch her....it was very sweet!
There will be other shows to chat (I hope  ).

I don't have any plans to get him out much until he grows some coat and just plain old grows up....<silly boy>


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Mary,

Let me know if you're doing anything in MA again or something not too far from CT. I'd love to see you and Tracer. Heck, maybe I can make it an overnight trip with DH. Christopher is always home to care for the crew.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

These were taken with my very old camera and by a very old photographer....please pardon the quality... 


Friday...


Saturday....video was corrupt ARUGH!!!!

Sunday...


----------

